# Noisy Neighbours



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Was that the flippin' Israeli Airforce again?

Woke me up this morning then came back for another pop tonight. Mind you, the afterburner display in the night sky over Peyia was rather good.

I still shook my fist at them as they scarpered over the hills though - think I scared 'em off.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Was it really that noisy? My neighbours mentioned this to me the other day but I slept through it, didn't hear a thing..........


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

zach21uk said:


> Was it really that noisy? My neighbours mentioned this to me the other day but I slept through it, didn't hear a thing..........


Maybe too much vino???


----------



## MaiPai (Jun 30, 2015)

That was incredible noisy... at the time I thought that F16 is trying to land on our porch...


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

He probably was guess he was ready for a cup of coffee

Cheers


----------

